# Autobrite's new wheel cleaning gel - A chance to win!



## [email protected]

Hi everyone,

Had a customer visit today with their wheels in quite a state so thought it a perfect opportunity to try our new wheel gel, at last eh?! :lol:

This wheel cleaner is non acid!

Anyway... Onto the pictures

Firstly, Here's the state the wheels were in,



















I didn't even rinse the wheels before spraying the gel on,










Let it sit for around 5 minutes,



















To my surprise, absolutely nothing ran off










I then rinsed the first wheel without any agitation and was amazed to see this




























The second wheel had some agitation with an atlasta trialoy brush which produced a dense foam which still stuck like glue










I think thats a little impressive if im honest, its not officially for sale yet until we decide on a colour and the final specs.

We also need a name, therefore we are going to run a competition, we want everyone to post suggestions for names, we will then choose the name that we feel fits the product the best and will send the winner 1 free 500ml of our new wheel gel! The winner will be chosen when we have finalised the product ready for sale.

Lets hear your thoughts guys, any questions just ask :thumb:

Tim


----------



## andycallaghan

Wheelie clean


----------



## andy665

Clingy Clean


----------



## gaznrx8

britewheels 

gaz


----------



## warrenlord51

gel shine wheels.


----------



## Wozza

Gel-Brite 
Gelbrite
Brite-Gel
High Cling Wheel Gel
No Run Wheel Gel

Keep the colour Pink  - stands out and saves meesing about trying other colours.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Wheel Rinse


----------



## rusey93

Autobright cling-on meaner wheel cleaner :thumb:


----------



## rusey93

Autobrite dwell gel?

Or Autobright Dwell gel - _The meaner wheel cleaner_?

Or Autobrite supadwell wheel cleaner?

That's if it's an acid based cleaner - meaner than very cherry.... correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## john2garden

Spray Dwell Rinse Away


----------



## hender1

Autobrite Wheel brightener Gel.


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry guys i should have said, It is non acid!


----------



## john2garden

Autobrite Detailer said:


> Sorry guys i should have said, It is non acid!


Ok then - Spray Dwell Get in your Eyes if desired Rinse Away.

The label will have to be big on the bottle.


----------



## Ben_ZS

AB Cling on Gel
AB Clinger Gel
AB No Brush Wheel Gel
AB Supa Cling Gel


----------



## Gandi

AutoBrite Super Sticky Wheel Cleaner


----------



## coopersworks

Autobrite Wheel Delight


----------



## Ste T

AutoBrite Sticky Gel Safe Rim & Wheel Cleaner

AutoBrite Sticky Gel Safe Wheel Cleaner

AutoBrite Sticky Gel Wheel Cleaner

Sticky Gel Wheel Cleaner

Sticky Gel Safe Rim & Wheel Cleaner


----------



## horned yo

****e remover !!!!!


----------



## m4rkie23

Autobrite Non-Acidic Wheel Cleaning Gel


----------



## hitharder

alloy oop?
Gloo?
Gloop?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Ab spray, wait & rinse wheel cleaner


----------



## weewizard69

Autobrite Cling Tight n Shine - Wheel Cleaner.

Autobrite Cling Tight - Wheel Cleaner.

Autobrite Cling n Shine - Wheel Cleaner.



:thumb:


----------



## Kai Herb

Pink Rinse


----------



## impster

AB wheel gobbler


----------



## stedman

Pink Rim Cleaner


----------



## m4rkie23

Autobrite Pink or Brown. You Decide


----------



## ahmadkhairil

Autobrite my dad's wheels cleaner than your dad's


----------



## stuy180

AB Simples
Non acidic wheel cleaning gel​


----------



## RICHIE40

Gelous.... as in....''im Jealous of how clean your wheels are...what did you use?...."I used Gelous"....:thumb:


----------



## marc-l

Whats up with the thread name ??? better than anything tbh


----------



## Guest

*Autobrite DeWHeeL*


----------



## bunds

Auto"clean"

or 

superdupperautobritesnewwheelcleaner


.


----------



## timprice

what about something simple like:

Brite Wheels?


----------



## wedgie

Verry Cherry Gel 
VC Wheel Gel
Bloody Snot
The puppies privates wheel gel


----------



## Nanoman

"Gelignite, also known as blasting gelatin or simply jelly, is an explosive material consisting of collodion-cotton (a type of nitrocellulose or gun cotton) dissolved in nitroglycerine and mixed with wood pulp and saltpetre (sodium nitrate or potassium nitrate). Its composition makes it easily moldable and safe to handle without protection, as long as it is not near anything capable of detonating it. One of the cheapest explosives, it burns slowly and cannot explode without a detonator, so it can be stored safely. It was invented in 1875 by Alfred Nobel, who had earlier invented dynamite. Unlike dynamite, gelignite does not suffer from the dangerous problem of sweating, the leaking of unstable nitroglycerine from the solid matrix."

It's basically the gel version of TNT yet it's safe to handle without protection. Cheap and can be stored safely? Sounds a bit like your wheel gel.

Gelignite Lite
Gentle Gelignite
or simply Gelignite

EDIT: Not sure if we all want containers of a gel-like subject with the lable 'gelignite' sitting in our sheds??? Might be a bit embarassing when the army turn up with a robot!


----------



## Blamm

2 threads of the same?

As proposed in the other one:
Tacky Wheel Gel / Tacky Wheel Cleaner / Tacky Wheels

whatever the name will be, looks good!


----------



## Greg_VXR

GELy wheel cleaner


----------



## david.celica

looks like a fantastic product, when is it due for release?


----------



## saxomad

Ab Shinebrite


----------



## P4ULT

ab wheely easy clean or wheely clean


----------



## Rob_Quads

Had the car been previously detailed i.e. the wheels waxed/sealed etc or was this the first time it had been cleaned by a pro?

When ever posting reviews IMO these are vital things to mention. A nicely waxed wheel can make a medioka product look very good, equally a top product can be hampered due to the lack to existing protection


----------



## Nanoman

Rob_Quads said:


> Had the car been previously detailed i.e. the wheels waxed/sealed etc or was this the first time it had been cleaned by a pro?
> 
> When ever posting reviews IMO these are vital things to mention. A nicely waxed wheel can make a medioka product look very good, equally a top product can be hampered due to the lack to existing protection


I've used the very cherry (non-gel) version of this and can confirm it makes mincemeat out of grime even if it's baked in to unprotected wheels (inc on an 8 and 9 year old car in the last week).

EDIT: This is a thread for naming the gel. Questions should probably be on one of the other threads about it.


----------



## amiller

Squeeky Clean Wheel Gel.


----------



## [email protected]

impster said:


> AB wheel gobbler


:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

ahmadkhairil said:


> Autobrite my dad's wheels cleaner than your dad's


:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

RICHIE40 said:


> Gelous.... as in....''im Jealous of how clean your wheels are...what did you use?...."I used Gelous"....:thumb:


Like that:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

david.celica said:


> looks like a fantastic product, when is it due for release?


As soon as we get a name for the product and a few tweeks here and there and we should be ready - approx a week or so?:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Auto-Brite Sticky Icky Wheel Gel 
Just right:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Right guys im thinking that the colour maybe purple, so yes its a nice colour and you will see it on the wheel when applied so maybe some names now with colour??:thumb:

Thanks for the ideas btw, some pearlers!:lol:


----------



## gb270

Purplicious wheels gel


----------



## mwbpsx

Purple wheel snot :thumb:

Mark




:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

mwbpsx said:


> Purple wheel snot :thumb:
> 
> Mark
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Rob_Quads said:


> Had the car been previously detailed i.e. the wheels waxed/sealed etc or was this the first time it had been cleaned by a pro?
> 
> When ever posting reviews IMO these are vital things to mention. A nicely waxed wheel can make a medioka product look very good, equally a top product can be hampered due to the lack to existing protection


The car wasnt detailed mate and never has been, he brought it down for us to have a look at the wheels and price up a refurb, which now isnt needed :lol:

He was absolutely astonished when he saw how well they cleaned up with the gel and no agitation


----------



## [email protected]

Im liking some of these names :lol: keep them coming :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360

AB Active Gel

ABsolute Gel


----------



## tony2

Whats happened to my sugestion i was #1 post and now its not there???????????????


----------



## [email protected]

tony2 said:


> Whats happened to my sugestion i was #1 post and now its not there???????????????


Youve got the first reply in the other thread in the autobrite section


----------



## Tabbs

how about
Autobrite Wheel *Foam Gel*
Autobrite Purple Wheel* Foam Gel*
Autobrite Safe Wheel *Foam Gel *


----------



## tony2

Autobrite Detailer said:


> Youve got the first reply in the other thread in the autobrite section


:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec

Autobrite Easy Wheels


----------



## fozzy

'Autobrite Purple Wheel Goo'

Did you see what I did there? added the word purple as a tie in for it been 'Purple', clever or wot :thumb:
(Thats why I stick to doing grafix):lol::lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected]

fozzy said:


> 'Autobrite Purple Wheel Goo'
> 
> Did you see what I did there? added the word purple as a tie in for it been 'Purple', clever or wot :thumb:
> (Thats why I stick to doing grafix):lol::lol::lol:


wow you are on form tonight:lol:


----------



## Guest

*AB** 'Perfect Purple' Wheel Gel*


----------



## [email protected]

JasonE said:


> *AB** 'Perfect Purple' Wheel Gel*


I like!:thumb:


----------



## angelw

how about
Klingon for out of this world results


----------



## wedgie

Dont know if it will help Mark, but i have stuck a label on mine named "purple power"


----------



## [email protected]

wedgie said:


> Dont know if it will help Mark, but i have stuck a label on mine named "purple power"


nice mate i like!!

Have you used it yet?
:thumb:


----------



## wedgie

autobrite-direct said:


> nice mate i like!!
> 
> Have you used it yet?
> :thumb:


Not yet mate, but i do have the ultimate test for it planned for this weekend 

I have tried everything to clean a set of wheels and nothing will touch it,so a refurb is on the cards unless the new stuff does the job


----------



## eyezack87

AB Ultraviolet Wheel Gel


----------



## [email protected]

Right guys as we are nearly ready for the gel to be released im giving this competition until Monday Morning, then we will be picking the winner and we will anounce it Monday evening. So keep em coming and i have to say that there are some excellent names!! Some not so excellent

Big thanks to you all and YOU could be the winner of the new Gel! 

Good Luck!

Mark:thumb:


----------



## spitfire

*Autobrite Purposeful* wheel gel


----------



## rusey93

To go with the Verry cherry name which people are familiar with.... 

Very jelly ? 
Very gelly? < doesn't look right though  
AB tough stuff?


----------



## chillly

Wheel Gel Bright
Jelly Bright Wheels
Gel Bright Wheels
Auto Bright Gel Wheels
AutoBright Jelly Wheels
AutoBright Wheel Jelly
AutoBright Cling & Bling Wheel Gel
AutoBright Cling & Bling Wheel Jelly
Cling & Bling Wheel Gel
Cling & Bling Wheel Jelly
Very Jelly
Very Jelly Wheel Gel
Very Jelly Cling & Bling


----------



## woodym3

autobrite cling on, rinse off wheel gel.


----------



## Spoony

Autobrite Wheel Revive Gel
Addiction Wheel Gel (to use the name of your wax)


----------



## thebigsham

Minging Wheels Clinging Cleaner


----------



## [email protected]

chillly said:


> Wheel Gel Bright
> Jelly Bright Wheels
> Gel Bright Wheels
> Auto Bright Gel Wheels
> AutoBright Jelly Wheels
> AutoBright Wheel Jelly
> AutoBright Cling & Bling Wheel Gel
> AutoBright Cling & Bling Wheel Jelly
> Cling & Bling Wheel Gel
> Cling & Bling Wheel Jelly
> Very Jelly
> Very Jelly Wheel Gel
> Very Jelly Cling & Bling


mmmm some good ones there!:thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf

Verry cherry Extreme clean :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Right guys im off now to decide a winner! Only just got chance to reply to this.

Keep ya posted!!

Good luck!!

And the winner is ................................................


Be back soon!


----------



## AJA

Autobrite **** and Span wheel gel
Autobrite Clarity Wheel Gel
Autobrite Goliath Wheel Gel _[dict: a very large, powerful, or influential person or thing]_


----------



## [email protected]

Ok guys :thumb: thanks very very much for your input on this and your efforts coming up with a name, im sure you will agree there has been some interesting names posted:lol:

Ok so about the product in mind.. Autobrite ................... has been formulated as a ready to use gel type safe non acidic wheel/tyre and rim cleaner to remove dirt/grime and stubborn brake dust from all types of wheel surfaces. With is unique 'Gel' like consistency when applied it sticks to the wheel or tyre surface encapsulating the dirt into the gel, ensuring maximum penetration to soften and shift the dirt, grime and brake dust from the surface in a instant and of course you get no excess waste product on the floor when using our gel cleaner. :thumb:

Apply to the wheel or tyre surface via a strong trigger sprayer and leave to penetrate for approx 2-4 minutes. Simply agitate or rinse - your choice! Leaving a clean and grime free surface that takes only minutes to achieve!

Smells great, looks great and works a treat!

This will be available in the next week in the following sizes

500ml @ £5.95
1 Litre @ £10.95
5 Litres @ £25.95

also dont forget your DW discount code that will give you a saving instantly!

Ok now onto the winner!!! :doublesho

I am being a really nice guy here as there will be 3 winners of this competition YES 3!!!!

One of the winners posted up a name and caption which made me smile!
The other two posted within a hour of each other with the same name so im giving them a prize each! - God im nice to you! 

Ok in third place with the funniest name and caption on the both threads we put up was this one by JohnZ3MC who posted this

"I'm thinking:
Autobrite Ultimate Wheel Gel With A Five Minute Dwell Time And No Agitation Required Except On Extremely Dirty Wheels, or, for short,

'AUWGWAFMDTANAREOEDW'

I think you'll agree, it's quite catchy.

Shipping my prize to Canada should be about 80 pounds so I can provide my shipping address asap and thanks a million, I love these competitions but to be honest, I'm having feelings of doom about this one,
-John C. "

So thanks Jon pm me for details!! You deserve a sample with a answer like that!!

So ok you have waited long enough!!!:doublesho

The 2 Winners are
marc-l 
Wozza

with our new Autobrite Wheel Gel "Brite-Gel"

Simple really!

Thanks guys pm me for details

Regards Mark!:thumb:


----------



## ross-1888

omg my cherry bomb will have to be saved for another day 

lol lol 


anyways mark a pm coming your way right now. !


----------



## chillly

Nice choice Mark. Thought it was really good of you to send some to the 3rd place guy John. DW spirit yet again great:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Buggar I was going to say that as well.


----------



## Wozza

:thumb: Fantastic - PM sent.


----------



## 03OKH

Congratulations to the winners. :thumb:

Mark

Would you recommend a foaming head for this? Also will it fall into any group buy category's?

Tony


----------



## stedman

I'm going to copyright my suggestion, just in case 

Will be buying some of this stuff soon!


----------

